# do they sel these acessories anymore?



## darrenvox (Sep 19, 2011)

I own---or well have as my dad bought it years ago, a Minolta XG-1. i just got on to using them as ive never used an SLR. For a while i have been wasting film because i was frustrated and couldnt figure it out or whatever.

I am now just realizing that life could be better and brighter if they sell the accessories or add ons for these cameras.

Im looking for the autowinder and maybe some flashes. Can the old flashes i might find at a thrift store work/interchanged? I know a store in the town near me that sells all sorts of peoples old cameras, flashes and all sorts of stuff so im wondering if i bought one and it wasnt minolta would it work??

How many of the autowinders were made? are there lots of them left?? etc..

anyways have a great day/night and ill see you on the flipside


----------



## dxqcanada (Sep 19, 2011)

Minolta Auto Winder G. Ebay has some.

You can use most old flashes on this camera.
There are some dedicated flashes ... they will set the flash sync speed automatically: Minolta 132X, 320X, or 118X

You should look into lenses ... there are many MD and MC mount lenses around.


----------



## darrenvox (Sep 19, 2011)

if i found an old used lens at a store i know would it work or does it have to be the exact type...


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 19, 2011)

Check KEH.com  Buy & Sell New & Used Cameras or the used areas at some of the big online camera dealers (like B&H photo)...etc


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 20, 2011)

> if i found an old used lens at a store i know would it work or does it have to be the exact type...


It would have to have a compatible mount.  I'm not sure if Minolta used it's own mount, but you couldn't use a Canon or a Nikon lens, for example.  Best to look for Minolta lenses.


----------



## darrenvox (Sep 20, 2011)

actually guys i just found an old lens that was in the bag where i found the minolta camera...


----------

